# Abe Vigoda ("Godfather", "Barney Miller") dies at 94



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2016)

Abe Vigoda, the sunken-eyed character actor known for playing the treacherous Mafia boss Tessio in _The Godfather_ and Det. Phil Fish in the TV series _Barney Miller_, died Tuesday at age 94.

Vigoda's daughter, Carol Vigoda Fuchs, confirmed that he died Tuesday morning in his sleep at her home in Woodland Park, N.J.

Vigoda was a stage actor for years before he got his big break as Tessio in the 1972 Oscar-winning movie _The Godfather_. He told Vanity Fair about the role in 2009.

"I'm really not a Mafia person," he said. "I'm an actor who spent his life in the theater. But Francis [the director] said, 'I want to look at the Mafia not as thugs and gangsters but like royalty in Rome.' And he saw something in me that fit Tessio as one would look at the classics in Rome."

The role was a springboard to a number of others, including his turn as Det. Phil Fish in the 1970s comedic series _Barney Miller_, which gained him widespread recognition.

According to The Associated Press, he liked to tell the story of how he got the role:

"An exercise enthusiast, Vigoda had just returned from a five-mile jog when his agent called and told him to report immediately to the office of Danny Arnold, who was producing a pilot for a police station comedy.

"Arnold remarked that Vigoda looked tired, and the actor explained about his jog. 'You know, you look like you might have hemorrhoids,' Arnold said. 'What are you — a doctor or a producer?' Vigoda asked. He was cast on the spot."

In 1982, Vigoda's death was erroneously reported by _People_ magazine. _The New York Times_ says Vigoda responded by "placing an ad in _Variety_ with a photo showing him sitting up in a coffin and holding a copy of the offending issue of the magazine."

As his "death" became a running joke, a website called abevigoda.com was created to keep tabs on whether he was still alive, and late night comedians invited him on their shows to prove he was still living. He appeared on David Letterman's show in 1988.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/01/26/464459276/character-actor-abe-vigoda-dies-at-94


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2016)

Rest in peace Abe.


----------



## Arachne (Jan 26, 2016)

I loved Barney Miller and I last saw Abe Vigoda in a snickers commercial with Betty White.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2016)

Aw, I loved Abe. In fact, I was just starting to watch some reruns of _Barney Miller ...

_RIP_, _Abe.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2016)

Aw,too bad.  I always liked him in the Barney Miller series.  But, he DID live a long life.

Rest in peace Abe.


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2016)

He was the best part of _Barney Miller_.   Constantly trying to keep his socks up and his constipation woes.  He had a great face.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2016)

> He had a great face.



He sure did! 

The scene in Godfather where he asks Robert Duvall to get him off the hook...sad.  He betrayed Michael Corleone - end of story. (At least we didn't have to see his foot go thru the windshield like Connie's husband.)


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 26, 2016)

You had a great run, Abe...RIP :rose::rose:


----------



## chic (Jan 27, 2016)

You know he looked like he was 94 back in the 1970's. I always enjoyed Abe Vigoda in all his incarnations. What a great life and a restful death. RIP.


----------

